# Anyone planning a trip to the US of A ??



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guys
Is there anyone planning a long trip to the USA ?

I have at the end of November 2012 a RV (motorhome ) for sale complete with Toad. It's in Florida and just waiting to go touring.

Holiday Rambler 1998 endevour, Diesel pusher with airride on a Frieghtliner chassis 275 bhp Cummins.

Jeep Grand cherokee 4.7 litre V8 2002 fully equipped for towing

If you want more details PM me


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I can vouch for both vehicles, having had the pleasure of sharing their company for several weeks last year. 

A big bang for yer buck, for sure.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Fully equipped down to the tooth picks ( new york strip steak gets in your teeth )

Loddy 

£30k a bargain :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Look at e-bay listing 300789605912.

For English buyers we can offer storage in Orlando for 3 months and also a walk through by myself.


----------

